# Question about RMB



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Is there a reason you do not feed chicken? Raw chicken and chicken in kibble are seperate typically when it comes to tollerance.

If you will not feed chicken, I would suggest pork bones - all of them are nice including the ribs. Turkey is another option. Necks, wings...


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Fish head, from a fish from the ocean (not salmonids or cod) that has been frozen prior to feeding. Better still, buy a fish, fillet it, eat sashimi, and give the rest to the dog.

The chest side part of the ribs of a sheep, corresponding to what would be called a thoracic shield in a human postmortem. This is made mostly of cartilage and you can sometimes get it from a butcher, who will cut it into convenient chews for you.

Wings from larger game birds.

Quarter of a rabbit.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I bought some turkey necks and gave him one to try. He didn't use his teeth to eat it though and he wouldn't hold it down with his paws to keep it from rolling around. Just licked and licked and it kept rolling off the towel...


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley was like that too at first. But I kept picking it up and giving it to her. She finallly got the hang of it and loves it now. I don't have to hand it to her but once...lol


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

I started feeding Ranger some ribs from a deer a few months ago after reading the advice here on PF. I had always been afraid of giving him any bones, and was a little afraid of it. He LOVES them, and I think it is helping his teeth. What I don't know is how often to give him one. I certainly don't want to overdo it. Also, how old does a puppy need to be to be given these?


----------

